# Continuous chiming from 735iL when off



## CruiserClass (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

A few weeks back I found that my car (I believe it's an '89 E32 735iL) started to chime in an annoying fasion when I shut it off. It's fine when driving around, but turn it off and after 5 or 10 seconds the chiming starts. You can get out, lock it, and come back in the morning - STILL chiming. Has anyone encountered this before? It was intermittant for a week or two but now it seems it's here to stay.

If you turn the lights on with the engine off you get the standard chime and "Lights On?" on the dash. This kills the chiming problem (but then of course your lights are on!). So I guess the "Lights On" state overrides whatever sensor / fault is causing the permanent chiming issue.

Any pointers would be appreciated. I can't think what sensor could be to blame because I've never seen the car do this under any "legitimate" circumstances either.


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

OUt of the blue I would blame the ignition, it probably thinks the key is still in it. I dont have your particular model but my 97 740i will chime if you leave the key in the ignition after it has been turned off..


----------



## CruiserClass (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the theory and did consider it, but I never noticed it doing that when I ACTUALLY left the key in before. This said, I'm in the habit of always removing the key and in fact locking the car even for short periods, so it's possible. I'll crack the cowel off of the column and unplug anything that looks like a sensor on the locking barrel. Cheers.


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

Check the CCM module. They are known to get bad solder joints.


----------



## CruiserClass (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, cheers. My manual should help me locate that. Do you know if it's more the connectors or the module's PCBs that get the problems?


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

Pcb


----------

